# Solved: windows 10



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

just installed windows 10 and ie 11.
problems................ie has slowed dramatically.............................how do I remove "store" and "file explorer" and "search the web and windows" from my taskbar??

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!



herb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

RIght click on the icon and unpin it.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

thanks for the quick reply
tried right-clicking before i posted.....................nothing happens
any other icon on the taskbar will allow you to unpin..............not this one
have same prolbem with "file explorer"

thanks,

herb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

When I right click on File Explorer it lists unpin from Taskbar for me. I did not un pin it so I can't tell you if it works. Nothing happens when you right click on Task View or Search. Windows Store can be unpinned.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

guess i'm not understanding what you're telling me.
right-click does nothing
if i open either of the programs....there is no task, view or search at the top of the page
what am i doing wrong???

herb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

File Explorer doesn't open when you left click on it?


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

file explorer does open when i left-click it.
again nothing happens with right-click
when it does open..................where do i fing task, etc., etc.???

herb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

When I right click on File Explorer It comes up with a menu that shows UnPin from Taskbar at the bottom of the menu.

I am not understanding "where do I fing task, etc., etc, ???" Are you asking Where Do I find The TaskBar?


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

right click gives me nothing
left click opens the program
that's all i can get
where do i go from there once i have the program opened??
i know where the task bar is

herb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think you are going to find how to unpin what you don't want in File Explorer. If it is not going to let you unpin it then you will probably have to live with it, Are these things in your way some how?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can Hide the Search button and the Task View Button. Right Click on any blank area of the task bar will bring up a menu Un check Show Task View, hover over search and select Hidden.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

A MIRACLE !!!!!!!!!!!! 
by hiding, i got rid of the left hand side of the taskbar which said "search the web and windows"
still can't get rid of file explorer and store
guess i'll have to live with that

thanks,

herb


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Surely, when you right click either of those items, you see this:

Untitled.png


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

nothing happens when i right click any of my icons on the taskbar.
i always was able to unpin any icon when i used windows 7
also, if this helps, i notice a line under each of my icons (other then file explorer & store} which i never had in windows 7

herb


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Out of curiosity what if you do the following:
Click Start &#8594; All Apps &#8594; Windows System &#8594; Right click on File Explorer and select Unpin from taskbar.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Good Catch coolBurn. It worked on my computer. Maybe the OP will find it works for him or her. Personally I use File Explorer enough that I would have pinned it anyway. Of course I am also the person who has always had a shortcut to Computer or This Computer on my desktop as well. The Windows Store I have never used, so getting rid of it for me was the first change I made


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

when i open the start icon...................ii don't see the same items as you do
there is nothing called all apps nor is there anything called window system
maybe the answer is for you to give me your phone # and we can discuss it in detail instesd of going back & forth with e-mails??

herb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

All help is to be conducted within the open forums be site rules.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

no pfroblem...................i just thought it might be easier and faster to speak directly


herb


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Check that you don't have "Use Start full screen" on. It's located in Settings/Personalization.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

"use start full screen" has always been ooff


herb


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe the system image is corrupt. 
Check the health of the image. https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/Hh824869.aspx


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

SOLVED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
crazy.......my avg needed to be up-dated and then the computer had to be shut down
when i re-opened .................................all my icons right-clicking showed the unpin from the taskbar
got rid of file explorer & store

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR REPLIES AND CONCERN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


herb


----------

